# fiber for D, really?



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

Hellp - I need advice! About five years ago I started having constipation (in retrospect I guess it was very mild IBS-C) and blood in my stool, and after a colonoscopy (ugh - that salt thing you have to drink is SO disgusting) my GI proclaimed everything OK except for colitis/internal hemrrhoids (I'm still not sure of the difference). He recommended Metamucil or Citrucel, and I found that Citrucel worked wonders (much less gas than Metamucil, and it tastes better too).Now I have awful D (have tried hysocyamine and it did nothing







) and he's telling me to take it again, but I am scared... is it really going to help me? I find it hard to believe that it can work both ways (against C and D), and if it makes my D worse... well, I just can't imagine spending any more time in the bathroom than I already do!


----------



## sanjorebs (Jun 18, 2002)

hi. i was also put on hyoscyamine and i stopped taking it after the first month because it didn't do anything for me either. it's supposed to relax your intestines so they don't spasm and work overtime. but if you suffered C, i don't know how it's supposed to help. i was given it because i have D very often. i was also given some fiber but it made me have more bowel movements. now i'm only taking paxil and i'm trying the caltrate 600 which is the calcium everyone is talking about. read about antidiarrheals by LNAPE, she seems to know a lot. good luck and talk to your doctor. if you don't like a prescription, listen to your body. you live with it, the doctor doesn't.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Fiber does indeed help for both C and D. You've already experienced the benefits while C, but when your D, the fiber helped to bulk up the stool. If you find it doesn't help, calcium has helped many people with D.


----------



## paulgraf (May 14, 2002)

Soluble Fiber can soothe the colon, and be very beneficial. Fiber supplements can vary, in my experience, in harshness. I recommend a high quality fiber supplement that contains more than one kind of fiber. The key is to detoxify, nourish and soothe the colon, and help restore it to health. This was the ticket for me.


----------



## ATHiker95 (Sep 2, 2002)

Something else to try that has worked well for me in the past is Triphala. Recommended highly by Dr. Weil. You can also read more about it at Dr. Michael Tierra's site. Hope this information will be helpful. You can find this product in most health food stores. Runs around $15-18 for 180 tablets which is about a month's worth if you take 6/day. Math wizard that I am. LOL


----------

